# update your profile (please).



## bill_e (Apr 21, 2010)

ive noticed alot of people on here do not like to show wich area you live in ..or just havent updated your profile .im in langley and i ride transit and i do not like to spend a whole day on the bus to go to vancouver ,so i do not message people from vancouver . but its hard to tell now cause i see alot OF "EN"  ... thanks people


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

It's the standard default right now, the signup form doesn't prompt you to enter in a city just yet. But eventually people will start to realize it and change their city location.


----------

